# Helop me figure out my BDay present-RIDDLE! win a prize!



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, so my mom has an evil streak and told me over the phone that she got me something Halloween related for my upcoming birthday. Of course she tells me this but doesnt say what it is ><

She did tell me some bits after playing a round of 20 questions, but Im stumped. Maybe someone here can figure it out, lol. I wont know for sure until my birthday in April, so if someone here guesses right, Ill send you a booby prize, er a token of my appreciation for solving the riddle, lol. 

Heres what I know;

-1-She got it at the fleamarket for $75 (talked seller down from $80)

-2- it is life sized 

-3-it is large enough to not be wrap-able, said its awkward to wrap- ( just putting a bow on it)

-4-Is NOT be mechanical- no lights, sounds, movement

-5- it does break apart/break down

-6- its not a popcorn machine, stereo system, surveillance camera, mannequin (things I wanted- she said it is definitely not any of those) 

-7- she wanted make sure I didnt buy it already so maybe a current buyable item somewhere for retail?

-8- it is black and white

-9- could be used for Halloween but not a "Halloween item"

I am not sure what the prize for the winner will be, it will have to be a surprise like it is for me, hehe. 

There are no rules except there can only be one winner, so if you guess the same as someone else, prize goes to the first person who posts. 
You can guess as many times as you want but the last guess you make will be considered your final guess.

Here is my setup- 

Garage Haunt with 6 sections. In each section I have a theme setup and the space per each is about 6ft X 6 ft. 

The themes are;

-spider lair (have several spiders from ceiling to the ground, this is all blacklit)

-evil clowns/carnival-( have a hanging clown, standing clown with a JIB in his hands, Stabbo, static gazing ball, Zultan)

-vampire lair - (the Count by gag studios, vampire lunger, laying down female vamp, lots of hanging vampies/bats, gargoyle on pedestal)

-witches dungeon- (4 life sized witches, potion shelf, potion cabinet, owls, many rats and cats, cauldron with fog bubble blower inside)

-pirate cove- (gag studios Pirate, gemmy skelly pirate, skelly gemmy prisoner in cage, rum drinking pirate, fur real parrot)

-Egyptian tomb- (skeleton doctor, female gemmy mummy, hanging mummy, mummy lunger, anuk sunamun on doctors slab, many snakes, mummy cats, mini mummys and flaming pots).

Also, I have pictures in my album on site to help get a feel of whats there too. --> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-halloween-2010.html

My birthday is April 7th, so the party is on the 9th. Ill check answers on Sunday, so April 9th midnight EST time, is the cutoff date for guesses


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Would you tell us a little about your setup? Maybe that can gives us an additional clue!
Im game to play! Sounds fun.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

If you do a circus theme I see how a popcorn machine could fit in there quite nicely. That is of course if you do a circus theme.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a puppy......


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

not just any puppy Trex, but a two-headed puppy! named Mike And Ike! Now it's Halloween-related! LOL. 
...nah I have no idea really! I need more info before casting a final answer.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

updated with more details! 

I wrote lots of details in my album pics so maybe it can help with guesses, hehe.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

For now I'm going to say a popcorn machine.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Cotton Candy machine


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

scatterbrains prolly wins this one!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant you edit posts. So if you really wanted to win you could just edit the post with the winning answer. Not saying I'm going to do that just saying.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

that would be cool but she knows I plan to buy cotton candy online for reasons that people wont let their kids eat something "homemade". Would be a waste of money. guess as much as you want!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe kittyvibe is writing down the answers and username.
Can we make multiple guesses in a single post? Are we limited by how many?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Cant you edit posts. So if you really wanted to win you could just edit the post with the winning answer. Not saying I'm going to do that just saying.




I will know what the item is on my birthday and will come to see who got it right before posting(if anyone). Ill include a picture of it too. Im trying to think of a way for someone to still win something if no one gets it right. any ideas>?

The prize could be many little things or a big thing, I havent decided what to give away yet. I know we all have different tastes so I planned to find out what the winner likes before sending my offering.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> Maybe kittyvibe is writing down the answers and username.
> Can we make multiple guesses in a single post? Are we limited by how many?


I think to be fair we should do single post answers. Im not writing down anything so if you go back and edit your posts it shouldnt matter because Ill take the last post you did as your final guess.

example- today you guess " flowers"
tomorrow you post - "fingers"

when I discover what the present is I will come here and look. If it was fingers, I would look for anyone who chose fingers as their last submission. If more than one person guessed fingers, I would look at whomever posted first.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I think its a Halloween-inspired black Xmas tree, with ghostly white ornaments.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*It's maybe what you really need.*

A like-new, but never unstalled 200 amp circuit-breaker box.
$80 bucks plus $ for a few breakers and the price is right.
It won't scare anybody unless you did a terrible job wiring it .
God! I am So Practical!
(Once & awhile) just to stay grounded, somewhat...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok I updated the things I know section. I hounded her some more and it is not mechanical in nature, no sounds, lights, movement. 

It is definitely for my haunt but may not necessarily be "Halloweeny", because my mother was summoned to the fleamarket by my aunt who was already there and said for her to get over there and buy it.

Cut off for guesses is April 9th, midnight EST. Ill post the winner on Sunday. Any ideas if no ones guesses right? Im still super stumped. i told her about this thread and while laughing she said we'll never guess it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> ok I updated the things I know section. I hounded her some more and it is not mechanical in nature, no sounds, lights, movement.
> 
> It is definitely Halloween related because my mother was summoned to the fleamarket by my aunt who was already there and said for her to get over there and buy it.
> 
> Cut off for guesses is April 9th, midnight EST. Ill post the winner on Sunday. Any ideas if no ones guesses right? Im still super stumped. i told her about this thread and while laughing she said we'll never guess it.


If you mom said "we'll never guess it" then that leads me to believe it isn't a Halloween item, but could be used as one for a specific theme. 
The fact that it isn't mechanical greatly narrows it down... the break down/break apart response is really throwing me!

Has your aunt ever seen or commented on your haunt?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> If you mom said "we'll never guess it" then that leads me to believe it isn't a Halloween item, but could be used as one for a specific theme.
> The fact that it isn't mechanical greatly narrows it down... the break down/break apart response is really throwing me!
> 
> Has your aunt ever seen or commented on your haunt?


Its for my haunt, but not neccessarily Halloweeny, since my aunt spied this item first I can only guess. She did see my haunt but generally buys anything and everything Halloween for me. Or the "staples" for decorating.

Last things she bought for me was one of those anatomy CSI facial reconstruction heads with clay and spider tinsel garlands. Totally random stuff not really relating to my themes. 

Hmmm...I have an idea of what it could be now, bwahaha. But I wont know for sure until my party. Also mentioned I will scream when I see it, hopefully that means from delight, lol.

I edited my last 2 posts  Could be used for Halloween but not necessarily Halloween in itself.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Its for my haunt, and must be halloween related since my aunt spied this item first. She did see my haunt but generally buys anything and everything Halloween for me.
> 
> Last things she bought for me was one of those anatomy CSI facial reconstruction heads with clay and spider tinsel garlands. Totally random stuff not really relating to my themes.
> 
> Hmmm...I have an idea of what it could be now, bwahaha. But I wont know for sure until my party. Also mentioned I will scream when I see it, hopefully that means from delight, lol.


what's your guess?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Maybe?*

It is a real human skeleton? they "break-down" (mine is..ouch!)
I had a call like that once from a retired State Policeman, it was his yard sale, I bought the old, never used, rubber bodybag with a zipper a real body-bag! It rode in his trunk for many years, the newer body bags are not as deluxe as this one with a zipper, ex cetra.
Ask your Mother if the irem is home made? Something put or cobbled-together from other pieces/parts because if it is we will never be able to guess it. Like... a bowling ball with a wig glued to it, a face carved into it wearing fangs?
"I just HAD to buy it, it resembles Uncle Chester!"


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> what's your guess?


ok I guessed mannequin but she said its not. :/ So Im still at a loss, but at the risk of pestering her like a 12 year old I got my final hint. Its black and white.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> It is a real human skeleton? they "break-down" (mine is..ouch!)
> I had a call like that once from a retired State Policeman, it was his yard sale, I bought the old, never used, rubber bodybag with a zipper a real body-bag! It rode in his trunk for many years, the newer body bags are not as deluxe as this one with a zipper, ex cetra.
> Ask your Mother if the irem is home made? Something put or cobbled-together from other pieces/parts because if it is we will never be able to guess it. Like... a bowling ball with a wig glued to it, a face carved into it wearing fangs?
> "I just HAD to buy it, it resembles Uncle Chester!"


My mom wouldnt pay $75 for anything homemade, or anything like a carved bowling ball. She will pay that amount for something nice quality. Im guessing retail myself because she was worried I would buy it somewhere. 

I cant pester her anymore shes at her limit. lol


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sticking with puppy, Dalmatian???


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Trex said:


> I'm sticking with puppy, Dalmatian???


were a kitteh only household. Dalmations would rip my kittehs limb from limb! /gulp


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I'm completely clueless as to what it could be now. At first I thought a replica cannon, then I thought a carousel horse...but now she throws "black and white" into the mix!
I haven't a single idea based on that information. I know it isn't a piano, what else is there?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

i have no idea!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my line of thinking was '2 heads are better than 1" but in this instance forum members combined, lol. if you think of something post it! I have no idea either!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Tough one considering what you can find at a flea market. 
Maybe fence panels?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

unless she gotten you zombie skunk????(spelling) skeleton dressed in black or white outfit?
maybe a life size dressed in black and white? darth vader holding white flowers? black caludron with white bubbles? a very white looking vampire?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm gonna guess one of those big canopy/tent things in black with a pirate skull decoration since you are in Bucaneer territory


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought tent too but more for your circus theme in black and white sections..


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I say it is a black and white pet snake! Maybe an aging crow! Lol! Who knows...*


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a zombified zebra! Now that would be awesome!  at $75 bucks it would not be lifesize. 
I know it isn't that! I like Kymmm's response...It could easily be a circus striped tent, and the price is right.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

A 6-foot tall Jack Skellington figure. He's black and white and "life-size" would only be around 2-feet tall... P


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Not a bad guess, but I think kittyvibe said it was not a lifesize figure.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe a tombstone? Although you can not break down a tombstone. 
Or maybe a coffin?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

it vexed me all night! I thought of a few things but then remembered certain criteria and it shattered my guesses! I updated the first post. She said it is life sized but not a prop like Sadie the Maid or anything like that. It also is not a typical Halloween item but can be used for Halloween.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well, I changed my guess!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am guessing it is a tuxedo.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

doto said:


> I am guessing it is a tuxedo.


......................


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's actually a really good guess! wow wonder if that's it....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

She did say its hard to wrap, irregular and big. I imagine a Tuxedo might be able to be boxed for gift giving?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

oh yea....hmmm....there goes that idea.lol


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm putting my money on a black Halloween-themed xmas tree!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What about a really creepy looking organ? Can that be considered black & white?


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

A giant spider (black or black and white) like a tarantula in a large web? Or something else creepy crawly like a giant black scorpion in some kind of black/white setting/aquarium?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

skelly birdy thing to put outdoor?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Did she give you any hints about size? I know that she said "life-size", but any indication of a height or width? I'm wondering if it could be one of those ornately carved chairs - like ebony and a white cushion.

Maybe she could tell you if it is functional or just decorative.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Shebear1 said:


> Did she give you any hints about size? I know that she said "life-size", but any indication of a height or width? I'm wondering if it could be one of those ornately carved chairs - like ebony and a white cushion.
> 
> Maybe she could tell you if it is functional or just decorative.


she wont answer anymore questions :/ But she did say it was "big" and "life size". hehe. My mother loves to vex me. 

She said it could be used for my haunt but wasnt "made for Halloween". Like it wasnt a corpsed skelly or anything like that. I like the chair idea, that seems like something she could buy for that amount and it might break down to move it. She knows I lurve ornate chairs.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

A vampire in a coffin, all done in black and white?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going to say it's an animatronic figure or a creepy old baby pram. (I so want to find one of those things... )


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't have my answer yet, but I'm thinking . . . .


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Due date's approaching...are you freaking out!? 
"What can it be?" haha.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

well right now Im freaking out because I cant find time to clean my house for the party, lol. kyaaaaa! 

Shes sticking to her guns and keeping mum. She got me good this year, usually i can figure it out ><


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad y'all bumped the thread. I still haven't chimed in yet. Hell has broken loose over here the past few days, but I believe I've whipped it back in shape. 

Hmmm . . . . now to think . . . .


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Your vampire area has a lot of black and white in it... if it's not an ornate chair as has already been guessed, maybe another piece of furniture, like a cabinet to display items in? I'm putting in a guess for gothic cabinet for the vampy area - maybe black with white accents. Although a fancy chair or small gothy sofa would be good for that area too.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree talkingcatblues. I've thought it was a piece of furniture from the get-go, but which piece I don't know. I keep leaning towards a bureau-type piece for some reason.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

"Lifesize" is throwing me off, though - that makes it sound like it should be a figure of something alive (statue?) But I am sticking with cabinet for the guess.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im throwing my guess into the ring, lets see...black and white and lifesize??? Ummm life size figure like a morticia type gal or possibly a life size skelly in a tuxedo*


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

@kittyvibe

She did say that it wasn't a lights and sound, bells and whistles figure, right?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe its plain old black and white trunk?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> @kittyvibe
> 
> She did say that it wasn't a lights and sound, bells and whistles figure, right?


right, nothing like that. 

I love the ideas so far, I would happily love all of those, hehe. Shes worried I might not like it. 

Remember, she was worried I might 'go out and buy it" for my birthday present. So it _could_ be something current in stores. 

Also, she did say life size, but it doesnt have to be a figure, just life sized for what it is. Its bigger than a breadbasket, thats all I got out of her lately,  

So if it was a breadbasket (it isnt) it would be its "life sized" not a scaled model of a breadbasket for a dollhouse.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

ya don't think its a skeleton? (that would be my guess)
buckey's aren't really a halloween item. they are life size and hard to wrap.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it might be a medical skelly thingy, it seems she might pay $75 for that. It was one of my earlier guesses. Do those "break down"?


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

they can. there held together with bolts and screws.
the arms and legs usually aren't attached when you purchase them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Deadline is coming up for your guesses!  Today is officially my birthday but the party is On saturday, so you have until midnight saturday to post! Ill be on here again Sunday to say who got the closest guess


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to you, and a wonderful year to come!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kitty!! 

Can't wait to see what your Mom got you!!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Happy birthday Kitty!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday. My guess would be one of those butler guys that can hold stuff. They have them for those people who like their kitchens to have that french cafe look.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! love the video, hehe


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well what was the gift?????*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is what I would like to knwo. what did you get?!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

happy b-day!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, and I like the butler idea that dionicia had. How about Lurch, all dressed in black and white?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The party is on Saturday, Ill know then. 

The rules were, get your guesses in by midnight saturday,EST time and Ill notify the winner on Sunday


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been following this thread & the guesses & I can't wait to find out what the present is!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok, its now 9pm, 3 more hours to go! I know what it is and one person guessed really close but not exactly. I will say that you can disregard any of the "clues" as its definitely not black and white! Some of the clues were correct and some werent, it is bigger than a bread box. She said some stuff in the clues to throw me off, so dont restrict yourself to my clues as they may or may not be wrong.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, being that it's not black and white.. My guess is not the winner..


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

What was it? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet! I can't believe your mom bought you a ferrari!
(well it's bigger than a breadbox!)


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

icyuod2 said:


> Sweet! I can't believe your mom bought you a ferrari!
> (well it's bigger than a breadbox!)


LOL I never would have guessed that but you're right it is bigger than a breadbox


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

My husband would like to ask, "Is it a Horcrux?"

So what is it? We gots to know!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok my friends! Thanks to everyone who tried to help me figure out my present!  

There were some people who got pretty close based on the clues, but like any riddle, sometimes the clues can be the answer! My mother threw me off by denying my guesses, so the item I received was indeed a mannequin. 

The person whos last time to guess posted the most closely to the item so the winner is Spookilicious mama! For her guess of "life size figure like a morticia type gal". Cuz thats what the mannequin looks like. :3

Thanks again to everyone who joined in, I had fun reading the guesses!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats Spooki!!!!! And happy belated birthday to you Kittyvibe!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks Kymmm  Ill try to get a pic of my mannequin soon! I already dressed her, hehe.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was right,I was right.It's a skeleton....
with skin. 

happy b-day once again and congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome gift! Conrats. Please post a pic when you can...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay! Congrats Spooki!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Excellent! That was a fun contest. And happy b-day again!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

This really was fun, and I hope your birthday was even more fun than the fun we had guessing what the present could be!  Congrats to Spookilicious too! 

We should do this for more members' birthdays! Anyone got one coming up?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh my gosh!!! YAY ME!!! Im so excited I hardly ever win antyhing!! What a great gift for you as well You must post a pic! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrat to Spooki and Happy Birthday to you! PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I don't have a birthday coming up but I just had one on the 5th. But no one was dangling a present in my face trying to get me to guess what it was though.haha


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres what I got! I dressed her but she came nekked with a messy black wig  










Im going to add fake eyelashes to her as well and adjust her makeup;










Heres what else I got that was Halloween related;


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wow thats an excellent mannequin, in perfect condition too! Congrats!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

What great gifts!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yea!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great b-day gifts.
Congrats to Spooki!.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh man I love her! She looks fabulous! YAY you!*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, it was alot of fun! I agree, it would be cool to participate in something like this again for another birthday.  

I didnt include the side picture, but you can see my Scaretaker off to the back there staring down my new mannequin? From the side it looks like hes stalking her, so funny.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

you need to cover up them peepers...he's got the "googly eyes" fixed all on that body.  Could be his new lady friend!?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey everyone! As you all know I guessed closest to Kittyvibes birthday gift and i wanted to show you all what she sent me. FYI I LOVE IT! I am having a Dia De Los Muertos party this year and she sent me something I can incorporate into my costume. First a Fabulous DDLM bracelt and then a great broach that I can pin on or make a necklace. I LOVE EVERYTHING SO MUCH and cant wait to use them. So here you go my prize from Kittyvibe.*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I LOVE THE BROOCH! The bracelet is great, too, but I'm partial to the brooch. I've seen that silhouette before in an etsy shop and immediately fell in love. The one I saw, however, didn't have the rose - which I love! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

woot! Glad you like them and even better you can use them this year or for whenever you feel like spookin it up :3


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow I love that brooch


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Kittyvibe, did you make that bracelette? If so, where did you find those skull beads? I'd kill for them.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great prize. Loving that brooch.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

sent ya a pm Samhain :3


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Happy Balated Birthday! Great gift! You're so lucky!!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I TOO LOVE THE BROOCH!! How wonderful that is!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the belated birthday wish :3


----------

